# culturing daphnia



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Say I set up a tank with everything I need to culture daphnia, following the instructions at

http://www.caudata.org/daphnia/

Now, do I have to start with a specific daphnia culture (eggs, or more exactly, ephippia), or can I just dump a bag of live daphnia in there? Live daphnia is much easier to come by than daphnia cultures around here.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Live daphnia works. They have live offspring until the weather gets cold. If such conditions occur, they create eggs encased that sink to the bottom and will hatch when the conditions are optimal.


----------

